# Hash



## Hydrovan (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Dudes,

If you want to buy some hash just PM me, we also give 10% discounts who needs MJ medically.

There is no source posted here so I guess this is ok.

Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2013)

Hydrovan said:
			
		

> There is no source posted here so I guess this is ok.



Not quite.



			
				Site Rules said:
			
		

> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 27, 2013)

:doh:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Apr 27, 2013)

I shall be altruistic and give FREE, COMPLETELY LEGAL HASH to everyone who reads this.

There.

Hormel corned beef hash is produced by the same company that does Spam.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2013)

This is NOT okay.  Please read the site rules if you want to stay here.  You are on a 2 week time out here.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Oct 15, 2013)

Now, go stand in the corner!


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 22, 2013)

i used to like corned beef hash.  Now not so much.


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 30, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I shall be altruistic and give FREE, COMPLETELY LEGAL HASH to everyone who reads this.
> 
> There.
> 
> Hormel corned beef hash is produced by the same company that does Spam.





last time I ate this I puked. Thanks for the memories, bish!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2013)

thank gawd he wasn't sellin crack!


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 1, 2013)

you know who likes crackÉ the mayor of Toronto Canada


----------



## effdecaf (Nov 2, 2013)

What mayor DOESN'T love crack?! The mayor of Toronto is also a giant douche lol.


----------



## lindseyj (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, hash is made from resin extracted from the flower clusters and top leaves of the marijuana plant. Most hash available today are diluted, therefore it is difficult to find the top quality in the market. Good hash is normally of light brown or of dark brown color, and slightly soft still. It shouldn't be green.


----------

